# New K-60 not working



## peas of krap (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry guys for not posting and sharing more but work has picked up. My time frome the PC is limited.
I do have one quick question to ask of you k-60 guys.
I bought a brand new one this year and used it maybe ten times.
I went on a call today and the cables would spin but no torque would apply when pushing down the handle.
Should I call Ridgid? Or is their a simple fix?
Thanks in advance for your advice.
Steve.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you rove the screws and pull the back off to clean the jaws


----------



## peas of krap (Aug 4, 2011)

No I have done nothing yet. I did not know if working on it would cancel the warrenty


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

peas of krap said:


> No I have done nothing yet. I did not know if working on it would cancel the warrenty


No that is routine maintenance. Try that first. If that don't work call Ridgid and get your local Reps number


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*k-60 is not all crack up to be.*

u might want to return it to where u got it. lol
most ridgid and spartan machine is medium size snake, it is not all it crack up to be, u might want to junk it , next time ask me for advise before buying machine, most guy in here would tell u to buy ridgid or spartan but i would never go that way.
Even tho those r the brand name and been in business for very long time, but they still build crappy machine, most guy just not as smart as me that is all they think it been working for their father and grandfather that mean it is good. lol out of my 5 year in the trade i own many machine, k-60 is only good for roof, too many connection too tired to connect in and out.

Im not a gorlitz rep and i dont get pay from gorlitz.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

bjmi007 said:


> u might want to return it to where u got it. lol
> most ridgid and spartan machine is medium size snake, it is not all it crack up to be, u might want to junk it , next time ask me for advise before buying machine, most guy in here would tell u to buy ridgid or spartan but i would never go that way.
> Even tho those r the brand name and been in business for very long time, but they still build crappy machine, most guy just not as smart as me that is all they think it been working for their father and grandfather that mean it is good. lol out of my 5 year in the trade i own many machine, k-60 is only good for roof, too many connection too tired to connect in and out.
> 
> Im not a gorlitz rep and i dont get pay from gorlitz.


Then, who are you?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I had the same experience, it came that way out of the box. 

I returned mine and got a new one, I think the issue with Ridgid and most other things sold in USA, it is now made somewhere overseas


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

May be a dumb question but if you only use one size cable....does the handle go all the way down? Maybe you need to adjust the tension. If not when have you greased it? I have read that sometimes rust build up will cause this issue. Take the clutch out and clean everything and hit it with WD-40.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Then, who are you?


BJ is a troll, a former member that was banned, and is using a new screen name to get around the ban and troll the forums.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> BJ is a troll, a former member that was banned, and is using a new screen name to get around the ban and troll the forums.


Noted..........:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Then, who are you?




He's a grammar teacher :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

peas of krap said:


> Sorry guys for not posting and sharing more but work has picked up. My time frome the PC is limited.
> I do have one quick question to ask of you k-60 guys.
> I bought a brand new one this year and used it maybe ten times.
> I went on a call today and the cables would spin but no torque would apply when pushing down the handle.
> ...




You might want to look here the forum is choke full of problems & possible solutions.


https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f56/


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

If the cable is spinning you've got torque 

Having said that, the K-50 is a low torque machine and relies on the speed of the spin to break up blockages. 

If you encounter a hard blockage you've got to slow down and let the cutter head do the work...you can't force it through like you might with tight-wind cable.

I really like my K-50 because it does some things really well that other machines can't, but it's not the only machine I carry. Sometimes you need to run a cable that can be forced through a tough blockage.



Edit: Ooops...my apologies for my poor reading skills. I thought we were talking about a K-50.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Stick the cable in the machine. Loosen the set screw in the back holding down the collar. Push the handle down....as you hold the handle down, screw in the back collar until the handle is in the 10-11 oclock postion. Tighten the setscrew. Done.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

peas of krap said:


> Sorry guys for not posting and sharing more but work has picked up. My time frome the PC is limited.
> I do have one quick question to ask of you k-60 guys.
> I bought a brand new one this year and used it maybe ten times.
> I went on a call today and the cables would spin but no torque would apply when pushing down the handle.
> ...


The jaws on the K60 are adjustable to accommodate 5/8" and 7/8" cable. There is a set screw on the back of the machine that locks it in place. If left loose the jaws may loosen and keep them from clamping down on the cable. 

It is probably not defective at all. It just needs to be setup properly.


----------



## peas of krap (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys for all of the advice. I am going out to work on it now.
Also after interrogating some of the guys I found out it was dropped off of a roof a while back.
I'm hopeing a good cleaning and adjusting the set screws is all I need to do.
And yes I only run a 7/8 cable in this machine.
Also to let you know when I meant there wasn't torque.
The cable spins but the handle when pushed feels like it has slack.
Thanks again
Steve.


----------



## peas of krap (Aug 4, 2011)

Well after all of ya'lls help I had the k-60 fixed in 10 minutes.
Merry Christmas guys
And thanks for your help
Steve


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

peas of krap said:


> Well after all of ya'lls help I had the k-60 fixed in 10 minutes.
> Merry Christmas guys
> And thanks for your help
> Steve


What was the problem?


----------



## peas of krap (Aug 4, 2011)

I took off the housing where the cable guide attaches. I had to unlock the nut on that to adjust the 7/8 5/8 guide. It was basicly floating around.
Then I simply did as suggested and backed off the set screw and adjusted the setting as needed for my 7/8 cable.:thumbsup:
I cant wait for the next sewer call.
I can adjust this baby on the fly now. So thanks to you guys my k-60 is back in action.
I'm just glad it was a simple fix and not more.


----------

